
Graph-scroll.js – Simple scrolling events for D3.js graphics - sebg
http://1wheel.github.io/graph-scroll/
======
sebg
If you liked this walk through, definitely check out Jim Vallandingham's write
up ->
[http://vallandingham.me/scroller.html](http://vallandingham.me/scroller.html)
as well as his presentation from the 2015 OpenVis Conf titled "So You Think
You Can Scroll"->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYQGgaE_b4I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYQGgaE_b4I)

------
andy_ppp
It's such a shame it's still impossible (AFAIK, would love to be corrected) to
accurately hook into momentum scrolling on iOS Safari. window.scrollTop only
changes once the scroll momentum has finished.

Be pretty simple for Apple to pass this information in requestAnimationFrame
but of course they don't.

Don't even talk to me about the mess that is replacing the native scrolling!

~~~
ninjay
I think this was changed in iOS 8
[http://developer.telerik.com/featured/scroll-event-change-
io...](http://developer.telerik.com/featured/scroll-event-change-ios-8-big-
deal/)

~~~
andy_ppp
This does not seem to be true for me in iOS 9.1: try this...

[http://johnpolacek.github.io/superscrollorama/](http://johnpolacek.github.io/superscrollorama/)

The article does mention scrollerama so no idea what is going on.

------
tudorw
The global warming link is a great example of this in use, look forward to
finding some excuse to use it as soon as I can!

~~~
1wheel
NYT and Guardian have also put out great scrolling graphics over the last few
days:

[http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/27/world/greenlan...](http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/10/27/world/greenland-
is-melting-away.html)

[http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-
interactive/2015/oct/1...](http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-
interactive/2015/oct/19/homan-square-chicago-police-detainees)

[https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/how-we-made-
homan...](https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/how-we-made-homan-square-
portrait/)

------
kelvin0
This is cool, and can potentially enhance some presentations. However, what I
like less is the fact then that this type of thing is peppered any which way
on a bunch of pages and ends up making the reading experience less than
enjoyable ... Kinda like the animated gifs of the 90's web pages

------
arxpoetica
We maxed out on scrollytelling when we built
[http://hollowdocumentary.com/](http://hollowdocumentary.com/). I think we
probably violated some of his rules here, but it was experimental for us.

------
mgalka
Really like this one. Lots if practical uses. Only problem I see us that the
graphics momentarily disapper after reaching the top if the page.

------
temo4ka
There is also ScrollMagic [http://scrollmagic.io/](http://scrollmagic.io/)

